# Film, series en MKV sur Apple TV



## droyze (17 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Apple TV, et mes premières impressions sont très mitigés...

J'ai installé VLC pour pouvoir lire mes Film, series etc.. en MKV, la ou mon WD TV Live le faisait très bien, la pour un film en HD ça saccade à fond et même pour un épisode d'une série qui ne fait que 100Mo.

Avez vous d'autre application pour remplacer VLC qui fonctionnerais mieux ?

Je suis actuellement en train d'installer Plex sur mon NAS Synology mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur internet ça sera la même car c'est mon NAS qui encodera en direct.

PS : Pour le moment infuse (gratuit) fonctionne bien avec les sous titre la ou VLC ramait


----------



## squall23 (3 Mars 2016)

slt,

moi pour ma par j'ai un wd avec disque dur de 1tr plus un autre disque connecter en USB et sur apple tv 4 j'utilise infuse attention tu peux télécharger la version gratuit mais tu ne sauras pas lire de film tu devras passé à la version pro qui coûte 10€ aussi non ça fonctionne super maintenant tu as plex qui fonctionne très bien aussi.


----------



## droyze (3 Mars 2016)

Ok, bah écoute j'ai acheté Infuse et c'est le top....... très déçu de VLC


----------



## Shervane (8 Avril 2016)

Mon NAS décode parfaitement deux flux mkv sans saccade sous Plex ... Tous dépend du NAS que tu as ... Si processeur ARM oubli ... Si processeur Intel c'est bon ... Mais plus cher ... 
Infuse dans sa version gratuite que j'ai est trop limité par rapport à Plex (je parle en option utilisateur pas décodage) ... Je ne connais pas la version pro ... Vlc sait lire un serveur Plex ...  
En résumé tu as Plex mais qui a besoin d'un serveur/client qui fait peur à beaucoup de gens car  gourmand en ressources
Infuse encore trop jeune mais qui décode en interne, il lui manque plein d'options utilisateur qui sont ultra sympa sous Plex (rien que le nombre d'épisodes non lu par exemple ...)
Vlc meme avec le moteur changé il y a un an il devient vieux et manque aussi d'options utilisateur mais servira pour les flux mieux pris en charge par lui que les autres ... 
Après selon ton NAS tu as les appli qui vont avec ... Moi j'ai un synology donc il y a aussi l'appli DS video qui essaye de faire comme Plex mais sans la partie serveur ... Je le situe entre infuse et Plex ...


----------



## DouceProp' (13 Octobre 2016)

Le moins prise de tête c'est Infuse Pro. 10 € et ça marche.
Plex est mieux pour l'instant mais les apps évoluent, Infuse aura peut-être un jour les options de Plex...


----------

